# More Orangenessism



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

me really like.......

my bad


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not for me i'm affraid.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mate someone needs to tell you the future isn't orange anymore


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> mate someone needs to tell you the future isn't orange anymore


Unless your the man from the Tango adverts


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Shawn-two in a day?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> mate someone needs to tell you the future isn't orange anymore


Yeah it is


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Shawn, I'm not sure whether you can handle a picture of my latest. I think you'll love it - it's *very* orange









Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Shawn, I'm not sure whether you can handle a picture of my latest. I think you'll love it - it's *very* orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Rich, post a pic, what's the worst that could happen


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn, I'm not sure whether you can handle a picture of my latest. I think you'll love it - it's *very* orange
> ...


Ok, but I hope Shawn's sitting down









_Picture by previous owner - Jon, I hope you don't mind?_










Waiting for a bracelet for it at the moment and then I'll take some pics of my own. Very cool though (and very big!)









Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Should be ok, Shawn did his back in yesterday, so I think sitting is all he can do










but why is it called a deep blue, looks more like a dark orange to me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...




































































nice orange strap to go on it?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> mate someone needs to tell you the future isn't orange anymore


are you not a fan?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > mate someone needs to tell you the future isn't orange anymore
> ...


There is such a thing as too much orange Shawn









Mind you, that FL is rather nice


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Yep, a true classic.


----------

